# I Can't Believe Its Not Butter?



## Fire_Woman (Mar 14, 2005)

Is this good stuff?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

No, it is not.  I emailed the company a few years ago because I knew it was too good to be true.  They responded back saying a single serving has no fat and no calories.  Notice a single serving is 1.25 spray   BFD!  However, they proceeded to say that the entire bottle contains 90G of fat   In order to get any good out of that stuff you need more than 1.25 sprays, that's for sure.


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello, they had Fabio for spokesman.....that says it all!!lol


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 14, 2005)

is this why cooking spray is also a no no?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 14, 2005)

I use PAM


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

Cooking spray is fine such as Pam.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 14, 2005)

Good cuz I can't live without Pam


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 14, 2005)

So what kind of butter do y'all use?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 14, 2005)

KJR55 said:
			
		

> So what kind of butter do y'all use?


I use the healthiest kind..NONE!!lol


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 14, 2005)

Whats the best butter to use? I can't choke down spinach without it.


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 14, 2005)

I love this I Can't Believe Its Not Butter stuff. On my bottle, the serving size says 5 sprays = 0 fat, 0 cals, 0 everything. 5 sprays is plenty for me to put on anything. So is this company blatantly lying?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes, its bad.  It's garbage.  They aren't lying per say because they state 1.25 sprays does not have fat and it doesn't but anymore than that and it does.  On top of it, if I recall it's TransFat 

I don't know of any of us here that use butter at all.  Try ACV that's what I've always used on spinach along with parm cheese and garlic.


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm so confused. 

1 serving = 5 sprays (for topping) 

OR 

1 serving = 1.25 sprays (for cooking) 

I only use 5 sprays for topping on my spinach or broccoli. This is only one serving and should be 0 fat, calories, everything. If is is not, then this means the company IS LYING. It also very prominently states NO TRANS FATS on the bottle.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

Use it if you want, it's your body not mine.


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 14, 2005)

I really just want to clarify if this company is lying. It doesn't make sense. 90 grams of fat?!?! Then HOW can it be 0 fat per serving? I'm so sick of companies lying to sell their product.   100% whole wheat = (enriched bleached wheat flour) *sigh*


----------



## Jodi (Mar 14, 2005)

They are not lying.  They are just making it appear better than it really is.  The serving size is so minute that it has no fat but combined with a few other servings it adds up.


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 14, 2005)

Gotchya.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 14, 2005)

I use Fleischmann's Margarine Made with Olive Oil, a little bit goes a long way compared to that tasteless crap.  I like it primarily because it's made with olive oil and the trans fats are low.


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 14, 2005)

Hydrogenated Oils (is what you don't want) and it is in the Margarine (big no no.)   It's the BUTTER you want!  (The Real McCoy!)   I did my research on Butter VS Margarine a long time ago...going on 5 years now!  A healthy heart is worth the few extra pennies!!  When the BUTTER is on-sale at the store....buy 2!!   

Also, someone mentioned Pam Spray?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 14, 2005)

I like to use promise, or any other brand that has about 5kcals/tablespoon.  I can down a whole jar and be out 80 kcals.  Nevermind that it is mainly water.


----------



## grant (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Hate to burst your bubble, but there really isn't any difference between the two products (the non-stick spray and butter spray). They are both oil and as we all know, oil equals fat. 

What we have to keep in mind is that these products were invented years ago to replace butter in cooking and using them in controlled moderation won't be affecting your health to any extent.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2005)

Um yeah but butter spray is sat and trans fat and pam is mono fat.  Big difference.


----------



## grant (Mar 15, 2005)

The butter spray I use contains organic soy oil which of course contains mono as well as poly unsaturated fats, the same fats as the non-stick spray.


----------



## LAM (Mar 15, 2005)

according to their website it contains no trans fats.  hopefully it is true

http://www.tasteyoulove.com/tfLanding.asp?section=box2


----------



## maniclion (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah but they just don't have to list it if it doesn't meet a minimum amount, I'm sure within the whole there is probably an amount of trans fat.  They should have the listing for the whole product and not the little useless suggested servings, it's like a loophole to claim you have 0% of this or that 

 "Hey look theres now no calories in a *NANO-gram* of a snickers bar, I can eat one and not get fat."


----------



## Jodi (Mar 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> according to their website it contains no trans fats.  hopefully it is true
> 
> http://www.tasteyoulove.com/tfLanding.asp?section=box2


http://www.tasteyoulove.com/products.asp?section=products/spray
Contains no trans fat PER SERVING!  Yeah and it also states no fat per serving yet a whole bottle contains 90g.


----------



## grant (Mar 16, 2005)

Jodi,

Where does it say a bottle contains 90 grams of fat?


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 16, 2005)

> I emailed the company a few years ago.............they proceeded to say that the entire bottle contains 90G of fat


----------



## Fire_Woman (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, I called the company to find out. Here is the info:

1 serving size is 5 sprays = 0 calories, 0 fat

10 sprays = 10 calories, 1 gram of fat

72 sprays = 52 calories, 5.8 grams of fat

The whole bottle = 1,130 sprays, 900 calories & 90 grams of fat

No trans fats

So I'm kinda glad that I can continue using this b/c I use 5 sprays or less and only use it once a day - IF that. The rest of my family uses 10-20 sprays at a time, but even that amount is not terrible calorie or fat wise. A whole bottle takes our family of 3 approximately a month to go through. So essentially, I'd be consuming 30 grams of fat over a 4 week period.   Not terrible considering I'm new to the game.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Mar 16, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> it also states no fat per serving yet a whole bottle contains 90g.


http://zeus.esusda.gov/00/feds/fda/terms


> ...
> 5.4 "Fat Free" claims on labels
> 
> *In the U.S, food can be labeled "fat free" and listed as having 0
> ...


----------

